

Show HN: Tech Life IO, a blog about how to get programming jobs - nielmalhotra
http://techlife.io

======
MichaelCrawford
Thanks for posting this, Neil.

I'm building an index of tech employers, with links directly to their Jobs or
Careers pages:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

It's easy to find companies that are paying to advertise their open positions,
or that are located in well-known places like Silicon Valley or Boston.

I do list those, but my hope is to find the companies that don't advertise, or
that are in out of the way places like Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. There are some.

A real good way to find jobs at startups, particularly, is to visit the
websites of venture firms. Some of the VCs have their own job boards, Hummer-
Winblad Venture Partners does this:

[http://www.ventureloop.com/hummerwinblad/careers_home.php](http://www.ventureloop.com/hummerwinblad/careers_home.php)

Even if they don't list open position, every VC site lists their portfolio
companies. Most of them list their former portfolio firms, that is, after
they've exited.

Please note that most open positions are never advertised, rather new hires
come from the applications they already have on file when a new opening
appears. If you'd like to work for a company, but they don't have a job listed
that you'd qualify for, apply anyway.

